# Texas Bank Robber



## sfs982000 (Nov 9, 2009)

A hooded robber burst into a Texas Bank and forced the tellers to load a sack full of cash. On his way out the door a brave Texascustomer grabbed the hood and pulled it off, revealing the robber's face. The robber shot the customer without a moment's hesitation.

                    He then looked around the bank and noticed one of the tellers looking straight at him. The robber instantly shot him also. Everyone else, by now very scared, looked intently down at the floor in silence.

                   The robber yelled, "Well, did anyone else see my face?"

                   There are a few moments of utter silence, in which everyone was plainly afraid to speak.

                    Then one old man tentatively raised his hand and said, "I think my wife may have caught a glimpse of you."


----------



## FierySquidFace (Nov 9, 2009)

:lfao:


----------



## d1jinx (Nov 9, 2009)

i luv it.  good one


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 9, 2009)

LOL.

That man clearly loves his wife.  Hehe


----------



## Big Don (Nov 9, 2009)

A joke tailor made for emailing to married guys


----------



## KELLYG (Nov 10, 2009)

:lool:


----------



## xfighter88 (Dec 4, 2009)

That's horrible!.....in a funny way


----------



## TKDHomeSchooler (Dec 4, 2009)

I work for a credit union in Texas, that is getting passed around today for sure


----------

